# "Visiteur" Carte de Sejour Now Renewable Online



## dpdapper

According to The Local (for members at https://www.thelocal.fr/20210923/can-second-home-owners-in-france-can-get-a-carte-de-sejour/), "visiteur" cartes de séjour can now be renewed online, so no more trips to your local prefecture, except to pick up your new carte. Looks like the requirements are the same--all the supporting documents are submitted online:

"*The French government has announced a new online process for regular visitors in France to get a carte de séjour*

"Although the permit needs to be renewed every year, the process is completely online; you only need to go to the préfecture to collect your card.

"You can find the online portal at Étrangers en France.

"If you do not already have an account, you will need to create one using the details which appear on your current visa."


----------



## AustralianSam

I am curious as to whether anyone here has applied for renewal of their TdS via this online process and if so, can you please share what your experience has been?

Whilst the Ministère de L'Intérieur website has the relevant links and the online renewal process looks simple to follow, our Prefecture's website (Perigeueux - Dordogne) makes no mention of this ability to renew the TdS online. That doesn't entirely surprise me and certainly doesn't suggest the online renewal isn't available to those living in this department, but the complete lack of information on it on the Prefecture's site is still puzzling.


----------



## dpdapper

AustralianSam said:


> I am curious as to whether anyone here has applied for renewal of their TdS via this online process and if so, can you please share what your experience has been?
> 
> Whilst the Ministère de L'Intérieur website has the relevant links and the online renewal process looks simple to follow, our Prefecture's website (Perigeueux - Dordogne) makes no mention of this ability to renew the TdS online. That doesn't entirely surprise me and certainly doesn't suggest the online renewal isn't available to those living in this department, but the complete lack of information on it on the Prefecture's site is still puzzling.


While the window for me to renew my card doesn't open until the end of next month, I checked the website for my prefecture in the Gard and it now says:

*Dépôt de la demande*
Vous devez déposer votre demande de carte en ligne, dans les 2 mois précédant la date d'expiration de votre VLS-TS.

followed by a link to the online application/renewal site above.

And I just checked the site for the prefecture in the Dordogne (https://www.dordogne.gouv.fr/Demarches-administratives/Ressortissants-etrangers) and if you look under "Actualités" towards the bottom of the page you will see an update dated 21/09/2021 noting that all administrative requirements for foreigners are now online, including a link to the online application/renewal site.


----------



## AustralianSam

Great, thank you very much for finding that link and replying to my comment. Amusingly, if you follow the steps above that actualities link (the steps being to make an appointment at the Prefecture), the booking page opens and appointments are indeed available (albeit not until mid December) and the guidelines for who must make an appointment still specifically apply to the situations covered by the actualities link you spotted. 

For anyone else reading this now or down the track and curious about the process, I went on the Interieur site yesterday and created my account (using the TdS number and validity dates) and it successfully linked up with my profile (evidenced by displaying my full name). Looks to be a very straightforward process.


----------



## mem1476

Hi all,
I currently have a titre de sejour visiteur that expires in January 2022. I'm PACSed with my French partner, so I'm hoping to change from a VLS-TS visitor to a vie privee et familiale. I'm confused if I can do this online? It seems that the online service is only for visitor, talent, and student if I've understood well. Is this your understanding too?
Thanks!
M


----------



## Bevdeforges

I very much suspect that you are right. What you will be doing is not "renewing" your current carte de séjour but actually applying for a "change in statut" and thus a new titre de séjour. Part of this will involve having to enroll in the classes (mostly vaguely civics oriented, plus some consultations with Pole Emploi and such). I would pull together your documents proving your PACS, residence and co-habitation and take an appointment at the prefecture (or at least contact them to find out how they want you to proceed with this).


----------



## Sixtiescycles

This is an unusual situation, but my wife and I will be renewing our Titres for the 4th time in July, using the new online system. A year from now, we intend to apply for a ten-year visa. So, my question is, "Is an application for a ten-year Titre supported by on-line system, or would that be considered a 'change of status'? Since it's not on the list for change-of-status, I doubt it...but would an application for a ten-year visa be automatically assumed at the time of your fifth renewal, or is the system only set up for one-year renewals?

I haven't posted in a while, but still available and willing to help out with questions about Americans applying for French long-stay visas and the TdS (Titre de Sejour) process. We have several friends who've recently gotten their extended-stay visas for the first time post-pandemic (i.e., since 2019 travel period), so we're up-to-date on what to expect.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would assume that, because there are now very specific additional conditions for obtaining a ten-year carte de resident (language and "integration" specifically) that these won't be available through the online renewal system. Certainly not at first. Safest thing would be to check the website for your local prefecture as well as Service Public just before the time you would normally be starting the renewal process to see what the situation is.

Although they used to automatically issue the multi-year cards after a certain period of time on the one-year cards, the conditions have changed to where you now have to specifically request the upgrade in your status.


----------

